# A Rare Sighting!!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*I finally managed to get Kissy talking on video  It's kind of hard to hear but whenever I say "bird" she says bird at the same time, you can she her body vibrate  she was super snuggly today so I had to take advantage! Enjoy  (excuse the close up of my face haha I didn't mean for you to be looking up my nose!)





*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kissy is an adorable little girl!!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What Deb said x 2...she is too cute....:loveeyes:

I looked up your nose but it was too dark to see anything....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Kissy is such a sweetheart, I loved her kissing sounds too!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aw how adorable she is so cute


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Me Oh My, Jill and Little Kissy each get a Big Kissy on the Cheeky from Uncle Nicky for this Very Cute Vidie!


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Kissy is adorable!! She really has bonded with you!! On so happy for you and Kissy!! It looks like she really appreciates her loving new home!!:love2:


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

What a cutie! This birdie really loves staying with mommy... but where is Julio?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*


pmiaria said:



What a cutie! This birdie really loves staying with mommy... but where is Julio?

Click to expand...

He's with the cockatiels causing trouble  He loves my fiance, he could care less about me *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

what a cutie is she , she made me laugh she actually sounded like a little frog we have herein Australia that makes the exact same sound as that:goodpost: And her sweet kisses she loves her Mummy .


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is too cute*


----------

